# [DRINGEND] FTP und dynamischer Content gehen nicht



## neurex (1. Mai 2012)

*FTP und dynamischer Content gehen nicht*

Hallo,

also ich weiß ja nicht was heute los ist aber...

Alles begann damit das mich ein Kunde anrief und meinte er könne sich nicht richtig per FTP einloggen. Gut, mal eben selbst mit einem meiner Accounts probiert und siehe da... geht auch nicht (gestern gings noch).

226-Sorry, we were unable to read [.]

Gut, gegooglte und auf einen Beitrag von Till gestossen der meinte in solch einem Fall den Securitylevel unter System-Serverconfig auf Medium zu setzen. Gesagt, getan. Etwas gewartet, ein entsprechendes Web mal kurz geändert aber bis jetzt hat sich dort nichts getan. Immernoch die selbe Meldung.

Aber dafür funktioniert auf dem gesamten Server jetzt keinerlei dynamischer Content mehr (sprich z. B. PHP Scripte) und ich habe nicht den blassesden Schimmer warum.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir heute helfen.

ISPConfig3 (die aktuellste) und openSUSE 12.1 (auf dem aktuellsten Stand)

Interessant ist auch das mir suexec jetzt folgendes ausgibt woraus ich nicht schlüssig werde:



> [2012-05-01 14:00:59]: uid: (1009/web9) gid: (1008/client2) cmd: .php-fcgi-starter
> [2012-05-01 14:00:59]: cannot get docroot information (/srv/www)


----------



## Till (2. Mai 2012)

> Gut, gegooglte und auf einen Beitrag von Till gestossen der meinte in solch einem Fall den Securitylevel unter System-Serverconfig auf Medium zu setzen. Gesagt, getan. Etwas gewartet, ein entsprechendes Web mal kurz geändert aber bis jetzt hat sich dort nichts getan. Immernoch die selbe Meldung.


das war wahrscheinlich ein alter Beitrag, seit ISPConfig 3.0.4 sollte der Level immer auf high stehen, bei Medium kannst Du Probleme mit den Schreibrechten bekommen und php Scripte funktionieren nicht zuverlässig. Du solltest Den Level auf jeden Fall wieder auf high setzen.

Zu Deinem ursprünglichen problem, schau mal nach ob der user des Webs und die Client Gruppe in /etc/passwd und /etc/group existieren.


----------



## neurex (2. Mai 2012)

Ja, beide User und Gruppen stehen in beiden Dateien:



> web11:x:1009:1003::/srv/www/clients/client1/web11:/bin/false
> web12:x:1010:1008::/srv/www/clients/client2/web12:/bin/false





> client1:!:1003:wwwrun
> client2:!:1008:wwwrun


Der Securitylevel steht wieder auf High aber die PHP Scripte wie auch der FTP Zugang funktioniert immer noch nicht.

bezüglich PHP bekomme ich Webseiten mit Error 500 - ISE


----------



## Till (2. Mai 2012)

> bezüglich PHP bekomme ich Webseiten mit Error 500 - ISE


Du müsstestdazu eine Fehlermeldung im error.log der entsprechenden Webseite finden.Poste den bitte mal.

Zu pure-ftpd, hast Du denn was an den timeouts von mysql geändert? Dies könnte auch pure-ftpd beeinflussen. Ansontsne lkannst Du ja mal debugging in pure-ftpd einschalten:

http://ftp.ntu.edu.tw/ftp/pure-ftpd/doc/README

Scua bitte auch mal in yast nach ob apparmor vielleicht an ist und irgend was blockiert.


----------



## neurex (2. Mai 2012)

Okay, Fehlermeldungen wären solche hier:



> [Wed May 02 14:30:33 2012] [error] [client IP] Premature end of script headers: index.php
> [Wed May 02 14:30:33 2012] [error] [client IP] File does not exist: /srv/www/DOMAIN/web/de/community/board/error
> [Wed May 02 14:30:34 2012] [warn] [client IP2] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server


AppAmor ist gar nicht installiert und auch nicht vorhanden. Pure-FTPd check ich gleich mal im debugging.

Pure-ftpd bringt mir jetzt im Debug die Meldung:

Can't change directory to /: Permission denied


----------



## Till (2. Mai 2012)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

ls -la /srv/www/DOMAIN/

und

ls -la /srv/www/DOMAIN/web/


----------



## neurex (2. Mai 2012)

> ls -la /srv/www/DOMAIN/
> total 24
> drwxr-x--x 6 web12 client2 4096 May  1 18:50 .
> drwxr-xr-x 3 root  root    4096 May  1 18:50 ..
> ...





> ls -la /srv/www/DOMAIN/web/
> total 228
> drwx--x---  8 web12 client2   4096 May  1 19:52 .
> drwxr-x--x  6 web12 client2   4096 May  1 18:50 ..
> ...


DOMAIN war natürlich wirklich eine Domain eingegeben die ich nur wieder ersetzt habe


----------



## Till (2. Mai 2012)

Versuch mal ein:

chmod +x /srv/www/DOMAIN/web


----------



## neurex (2. Mai 2012)

Keinerlei Änderung leider, nichtmal mit chmod 777


----------



## Till (2. Mai 2012)

chmod 777 kann das Gegenteil bewirken, denn es kann dazu führen dass suexec das Verzeich es als unsicher ansieht und dann blockiert. Stell bitte die alten Berechtigungen wider her.

Dann fäält mir so per Ferndiagnose auch nicht mehr viel ein. Außer dass Du bei Pfad immer /srv/www/DOMAIN/web angibst obwohl es an sich ja /srv/www/clients/client2/web12/ ist, denn /srv/www/DOMAIN/web is ja nur ein symlink. Möglicherweise ist da also was nicht in Ordnung denn ftp greift ja auch auf den richtigen Pfad zu und nicht den symlink.


----------



## neurex (2. Mai 2012)

Na ja, ich hab die Ausgaben 1:1 kopiert und nur die Domain geändert.

Was ich mich allerdings frage ist folgendes (/srv/www/:



> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root    root      34 Apr  7 20:33 ispconfig -> /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/
> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root    root      31 May  1 18:42 xyz.de -> /srv/www/clients/client1/web11//


ist das so korrekt? Weil das hat jedes Web bis auf ISPConfig selbst ...
Also ich meine das doppelte / am Schluss ...

Und beim starten vom apachen kommt halt immer:



> rcapache2 restart
> [Wed May 02 15:49:22 2012] [warn] NameVirtualHost IPv6:443 has no VirtualHosts
> [Wed May 02 15:49:22 2012] [warn] NameVirtualHost IPv4:443 has no VirtualHosts
> Syntax OK
> ...


Aber irgendwo stand mal das wäre egal.

Würde dir ein SSH Zugang etwas bringen bzw. wärst du bereit dir das mal genauer anzusehen?


----------



## neurex (2. Mai 2012)

So, beide Probleme haben sich erledigt!

Falls es jemandem hilft:

Das Verzeichnis /srv hatte irgendwelche völlig absurden Rechte wie auch User und Gruppen. Auf den Standard geändert und alles geht wieder.

Da bin ich aber weniger durch Logik sondern eher durch Zufall drauf gekommen und ich hab keinen blassen schimmer wie diese Rechte dahin gekommen sind.

*Trotzdem vielen Dank Till für deine Hilfsbereitschaft. Du bist Klasse!*


----------

